# HTC Desire 510



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Could I use OTG cable connected from usb port of the phine to a usb flash drive?

Or do I need to flash it with some software or root it before it works?

When I connect otg cable from external USB port to flash drive it displays message saying it connected to USB. But when I try file manager like Astro File Manager bit doesn't detected any files on USB folder which I have saved before. Is there a anyway to make it display these files?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please see here HTC Desire 510 (Sprint) - Types of storage - SETTINGS & SERVICES - How-tos - Support | HTC United States Reading the manual will help you understand what options you have with your phone.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> Please see here  HTC Desire 510 (Sprint) - Types of storage - SETTINGS & SERVICES - How-tos - Support | HTC United States Reading the manual will help you understand what options you have with your phone.


It says if I have special cable. I assuming they mean using otg cable then will be able to display the files on the phone. But when I plugin special cable it says it detects USB but when I go to file manager and. Click usb device folder it doesn't show up. Why?
The only think different from other Android devices from North America. Is that the USB cable is turn upside down to plugin for UK phones like everything is opposite in UK
From US and Canada.

Thanks


----------

